# Fishing Partners



## bj_2018 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey everyone we are looking for a few people to add on our fishing list that are willing to go offshore every once in a while on the weekends in you are in interested give me a text or pm 850-291-9579


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

We are you going to be leaving out of? That would help..


----------

